# NEW from PARAGRAFIX: Star Trek (2009) Enterprise Photoetch



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I've just finished designing the photoetch for Revell's new Enterprise kit. It includes warp engine spinners, impulse engine grills, shuttlecraft hangar and more. It will be shipping on or about September 5.

More info and preordering HERE.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That's cool that you got the bridge in there. Awesome. However, what are parts 13 & 17?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

OoooOOOooo,

I can't wait to use these

Primo work, my friend!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work... as usual! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thank you, all!

13 and 17 are "stands" to hold together (and space apart) the various parts of the warp engine spinners. You can see on parts 10 (the inner-most) the 3 slots that let the tabs on 13 poke through to hold the tiny spinners (3 and 14).


----------



## Nocoolname (Jul 2, 2013)

That's another item for my shopping list


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

The only thing that concerns me is the extremely thin piece that connects the fan blades to the center disc. Will those be strong? Looks like they could break easy.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They're quite strong - the entire structure is held by them and the rings (8 for the outer spinners, 9 for the inner spinners). The blades don't bend in the traditional sense - instead each blade is rotated about the thin piece (30° - there's a guide that's not shown). This gives each blade the correct, canted fan-like shape.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you Paul, order placed for two, can't wait to see how the spinners look all built up and spinning.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> The only thing that concerns me is the extremely thin piece that connects the fan blades to the center disc. Will those be strong? Looks like they could break easy.


As I do with any of my PE that needs to be joined, I solder the pieces together, far stronger and easier to hold position.....


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there a way to preorder them when your e-mail is webbed based? They don't work well with a "MailTo" directive.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, you can an email to [email protected] and send your name, country, state (if USA, for sales tax purposes) and PayPal email address.


----------



## NathanJ72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Just sent my request.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And ... responded. Thank you!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank ya kindly. E-mail sent!


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> I've just finished designing the photoetch for Revell's new Enterprise kit......


You, sir, are a machine. A talented machine......

Gene


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

GKvfx said:


> You, sir, are a machine...


Shhh. The people from this time period aren't supposed to know that


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paul,
do you have any mock ups to show how far the shuttlebay extends into the secondary hull? Can you run the ribbon cable around it and up the pylons for the tenacontrol boards?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Lou - no mockup yet. The shuttle bay ends at the back end of the lower hull insert and there is plenty of room above and in front of the bay for any wiring you might need. (There's also room above the shuttle bay to attach a length of Easy LED to light it.)


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I wish someone would make a PE of the deflector dish. Do you suppose it would be possible to put light-sheet between two pieces of a PE deflector dish and get the lighting you need? I'm not sure. It's hard to get the plastic piece that comes with the dish to light up.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You could do it on a one-off with a TON of hand work, but trying to do something that's a product than anyone could use (or even people with high skills) isn't an option IMHO.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I have high hopes for this method

I cut out the shapes on the backing piece, put a couple of Paul's HD LED strips behind it

I haven't painted the dish front yet, but you can see how well the channels are lit


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks really good!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure if this helps or not, but since the latest film is out on itunes, they have some nice shots of the "refit" version..you can't see anything below the ship, but it does appear that the bridge section was slightly elevated in height.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This set is now shipping. Here are a few shots:


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The rotor is a work of art.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Agh! I really want to build one of these things. The wife would kill me right now though...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes, the rotor is beautiful.
Paul, I'm surprised you didn't create a gear system in PE to create the counter rotating effect.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Yes, the rotor is beautiful.
> Paul, I'm surprised you didn't create a gear system in PE to create the counter rotating effect.


I'll leave that to the motor experts.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I'll leave that to the motor experts.


Sorry,
I was joking of course, I just forgot to include a smiley face.

Seriously though, that rotor assembly is beautiful.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot the smiley as well - no offense taken.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

> Agh! I really want to build one of these things. The wife would kill me right now though


 Yeh, I pushed my wife to the limit, I'm not allowed to get the light kit,the photo-etch almost threw me over the cliff!


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

The post man just dropped it off, it looks even better than the picture.


----------

